# Another Sailor behaving badly?



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Well it was a pretty short honeymoon or just another cautionary tale on the dangers of Catamarans. 

https://www.foxnews.com/world/new-p...-wife-on-honeymoon-by-sinking-their-catamaran


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

What is with these honeymoon murders and nut jobs. I just don't get it. Why the F would you even bother with the wedding. I guess it could be just that premeditated.

If it was intentionally scuttled, was it intentionally flipped over? Maybe it flipped after being abandon. More dramatic reporting than investigative. I wonder if there was better reporting at the time.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> What is with these honeymoon murders and nut jobs. I just don't get it. Why the F would you even bother with the wedding. I guess it could be just that premeditated.
> 
> If it was intentionally scuttled, was it intentionally flipped over? Maybe it flipped after being abandon. More dramatic reporting than investigative. I wonder if there was better reporting at the time.


Yes there was better reporting when it first happened including how much time his sat phone logs showed he was making business calls and such before making the call to report the incident. How there was damage inside the hull from what appeared to be a hatchet but no damage outside the hull. There was also an extensive inventory of the backpack, suitcase, etc that he packed for the dinghy before the boat flipped and sank which was astounding taking almost an hour for him to collect the stolen items from previous thefts, etc. Very cold and calculating to wait that long before making the emergency call and to use that time to collect his personal items along with stolen property and make other personal calls about his finances, etc while he waited. I forget how long he waited watching the boat sink before he finally changed from making personal calls to when he cast off and called in about the sinking however it was pretty substantial. Obviously he was keeping an eye out for her while he chatted on the phone and watched the boat slowly sink.

Sad that the child has remained in his parents custody too and that the maternal grandparents living in Florida are not allowed any access to their grandchild currently in England. I don't remember anything unseemly having been reported about her parents that would make them unfit to at least talk to their grandchild on the phone. It must be very difficult to loose a daughter and then be denied being able to see their grandchild like that.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

In the pictures, those were not escape hatches open - they were just regular deck hatches. The boat is upside down.

Mark


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

colemj said:


> In the pictures, those were not escape hatches open - they were just regular deck hatches. The boat is upside down.
> 
> Mark


You expected actual facts from Fox, not alternative ones?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

paulk said:


> You expected actual facts from Fox, not alternative ones?


Carry that chip around daily...?


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

colemj said:


> In the pictures, those were not escape hatches open - they were just regular deck hatches. The boat is upside down.
> 
> Mark


Yes the Fox reporter showed the wrong pictures however the Coast Guard Divers did in their report show pictures of the actual escape hatches opened and the marks from all the hacking at the inside of the hull that only made small holes that would not sink the boat fast enough so he gave up and unlatched the escape hatches instead. The reporting from when this first happened gave much better details of what the investigators found when they rescued him, dove on the sunken boat, etc.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The guy not only sounds like a psychopath, but a dumb one. Why would one take a hatchet to fiberglass, when the boat is full of holes already? I also wonder how it ended up on it's back.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> The guy not only sounds like a psychopath, but a dumb one. Why would one take a hatchet to fiberglass, when the boat is full of holes already? I also wonder how it ended up on it's back.


I do not remember if he sank one hull faster than the other and a wave rolled it or what have you. Regardless of how he did it she's dead and her child is now under his families control along with the money in the child's trust fund from her real estate business and her parents are no longer able to see their grandchild.

Too much of this sort of thing going on in the world that we do know about and way too many getting away with it.

My take away is be really, really careful who you go out to sea with.

They say that "Love is Blind - but Marriage is an Eye Opener!" which in this Brides case became a fatal revelation.


----------

